# O&w Mp 2824 And 2801?



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi!

Been away from the scene for some time (years) 

Remember having an O&W MP 2824 with only the T and the arrow on the dial, as my first mechanical but sold it to fund the next and so on...

Now when I need one they are discontinued. Anybody know what happened to the model?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not exactly the same model :wink2:


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

Exactly, a little more busy that


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a 2801 purchased from our host a few years back. Lovely looking thing but I rarely wear it as it is manual wind. I should have held out for an auto but they were getting scarce as Roy ran out of stock.


----------



## Cornelius (Feb 23, 2003)

I also had a 2801 manual and switched the dial to a Yao Mark II. 

Guess I'll have to put up some want-ads. And oh, the Zeno Explorer..ah..


----------



## Lord D'arcy Pew (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a MP2801, purchased from Roy for Â£99.00. It is still on the green nato strap that come with it.

Nice watch.


----------

